

SECURING YOURSELF FROM A WORLD OF HACKERS - geekhorn
http://blog.icyse.com/2011/02/07/how-to-avoid-the-most-common-and-dangerous-passwords/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the guidelines:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        Please don't do things to make titles stand out,
        like using uppercase ...
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Additionally, the item seems totally content-free. Am I mistaken? Did I miss
something?

